# What happens when home owner sheets



## philthecracks (Nov 24, 2017)

Ok. I just sanded this job. Notice the 1m wide Butt Join in the Ceiling. I had to trowell this that wide because the owner sheeted this ceiling and he put the join 4m long in the centre of the ceiling. This is not the proper way to sheet. Butt Joins are always staggered at least 600 apart so they are easier to hide when the lights turn on. This ceiling will still be ok because of how wide i troweled it, but usually it shouldn't be this way.









please go to ptcplastering advice page on facebook for more advice and help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pennhed52 (Jul 13, 2016)

Total hack job no doubt, love the solid bond with 4 screws in the field! On the wall from the waist down screw every foot, waist high and up lets put a screw every 6 inches. In other words he wanted chicken soup out of chicken $hit


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks good. You should know what to do. Bid accordingly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

why be upset bill extra


----------



## AaronFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

Pennhed52 said:


> Total hack job no doubt, love the solid bond with 4 screws in the field! On the wall from the waist down screw every foot, waist high and up lets put a screw every 6 inches. In other words he wanted chicken soup out of chicken $hit


Haha


----------

